# CBN Grinder



## Mork (Feb 28, 2021)

If you grind High Speed Steel you need to consider a CBN wheel. It grinds VERY fast with very little heat build up. I have a youtube channel and posted a video of a grinder I made for a cheap CBN wheel I bought on ebay. Honestly the grinder and wheel is not the most logical choice but I had a spare motor and all the materials and I got the wheel (60 grit) for $23 bucks so it was a cheap way to try the CBN. I was shocked and amazed!  Very aggressive fast cutting and very little heat build up.


----------



## Mork (Feb 28, 2021)

Here is a 6-inch (aprox.) two sided CBN disk for a very good price.  This disk can be bought with 80 grit on one side and 180 on the other. If you have a 1/2 to 3/4 HP 3450 motor laying around you could makes a mandrel and mount it directly to the shaft. Add a tool rest and you're ready to go. My 60 grit is actually a little too course. 









						Work Sharp Disk – Wood Turners Wonders
					

These CBN Discs fit the Work Sharp Woodworking Tool Sharpener WS-3000. Each Disc is two-sided, giving you two different grits in one. Specifications: Flat Surface Diameter: 5 and 13/16" 3/8" thick 1/2" arbor CBN Discs for Work Sharp come in three grit combinations: 80/180 350/600 800/1200 A WORD...




					woodturnerswonders.com


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for posting, and give my best to Mindy. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2021)

i have diamond on one side and CBN on the other on my 6" tool grinder
i have 150grit CBN and it's the best!!!


----------

